# 9.5 salad shooter fitment



## kushdubber (Jun 8, 2010)

I have a set of 4 9.5x16 saladshooters for my mk3 jetta.
adapters (which i am waiting for) are 20mm up front and 25mm in the back

I know i have to roll the fenders, but am wondering if they will have to be pulled.

if anyone has dealt with this shiz lemme know what you did


----------



## laidoutdubs (Mar 15, 2009)

the fronts absolutely will have to be. i have as much camber as i can get from the coils and a 15mm spacer on a 8.5 and they fit perfect. the rears will have to be pulled a little if your not going to run camber


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

I'm about to run full 9.5s, 205/40's, 15mm up front, 20mm rear, gonna be rolling the front and rear.. Question is, what camber will I need for rears to not have to pull the quarters? Would -.5 work ?:beer:


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

Was told 5° but that seems like a lot


----------

